
Copenhagenize your city: the case for urban cycling in 12 graphs - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2018/jun/11/copenhagenize-case-urban-cycling-graphs
======
reacharavindh
I agree with the pretty charts, and the bikes. But, there is another reason
Copenhageners ride bikes and not think of cars. Cars are prohibitively
expensive with the 150% tax on them here in Denmark.

If you live somewhere other ham Copenhagen like I do, that becomes a shitty
and obscene example of social government gone wrong. I can buy a shitty
polluting old car for the cost of a good car elsewhere, and that's all most
working people can afford.

So, yeah. It makes good PR for the Copenhagen and the country, but at the cost
of people who live outside the city.

